# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Bots and Programs >  A Waste of Money and Time- MMO Viper - GW2 Bot Review

## jazerix

I have been using the Guild Wars 2 Bot; Viper for about a week now, and I wanted to do a review on it.

The bot is quite ok. But nothing more than that. When you get it set up fully, it can do a job quite well. However it has *lots of faults*.

*Setting up the bot*
When setting up the bot, you quickly get the feel that the making of the bot was rushed. The UI is confusing and vapid. 
A lot of the UI is based on comboboxes, which are editable, but when you save them, you'll get a .net error, because you didn't select a value from the list, but entered it yourself. I feel like, the creator of viper could have made it into a "combobox list", so that the user couldn't enter anything directly, since they (so clearly) aren't supposed to.

The combat system is equally confusing and poorly made. Once you have set up your character, half of the stuff you've set up, you cannot change without starting over again, and is based on an outdated priority system. I found it weird that cooldowns were specified using milliseconds and casting time, seconds.


You can also tell that the interface and the bot, is not even optimized for Guild Wars 2 and the bot is not utilizing half of the features of the game, such as; dodge roll, the bot cannot swim in ANY, class specific keys (F1-F5), except if you had a pet (ranger) e.g.

*Profiles / Patrols*
I found that the patrols / profiles worked quite well, recording a path with it was a breeze and I really enjoyed that I could see the path as an overlay in the game.
However, for the profile to work, you would have to add all of the mobs you would like to kill, to the path, via a list containing the names of the mobs near your character. This was bearable. Though getting the bot to gather stuff, was an unpleasant experience. I hated that I would have to add what I wanted to gather to the list like a mob. So If I wanted to mine ores, I would have to add Mine to the list, and Tree... It seemed kind of stupid, and I thought it should be a part of the general functions where you would just specify what you wanted to gather.

*Combat and running the bot*
The most important part was how the bot was going to perform. I wasn't very surprised to see that the bot performed as bad as the UI. The bot would run the path you had recorded and attack the mobs you had chosen. It was okay. However if a mob moved while the bot was closing in on the target preparing to fire off the initial attack. It would *stop and then run, stop and then run, stop and then run...* until the mob turned around or stopped so the bot would be close enough. 

Seeing this raised a lot of concerns because of how "bottish" it looked. Once it got into combat it was able to finish off the job, pretty quickly, and worked well. 

If the bot happened to die, and you had specified a rez waypoint, it would run to the nearest waypoint of the original profile. Which seemed really stupid. If the nearest waypoint was far away from where the bot was standing, it would just run directly to the point, even though buildings and other obstacles were in the way. Specifying a path to run when the bot died, so it could get to the original profile path, was not an option within the bot, *disappointing*.

*One feature I liked though* was that the bot was able to skip killing mobs if another player was nearby. This was pretty cool and essential to a bot that runs so horrible that any player would know that it was a bot if the saw it.

Last thing that annoyed me, was that it wouldn't detect loot. It would just press the f key after a kill and then run along. Say the bot just killed a boar, then another mob aggroed the bot, and the bot ran to it and killed it. The loot from the boar would have been ignored.

*Overall*
Trying the bot was painful and a waste of time. Viper currently offers ten bots for ten different games. You can really feel that not a lot of work have been put into the Guild Wars 2 bot. They clearly focus more on quantity than quality of each bot.
If you are thinking of spending money on this bot, I think you're better off trying another one, this one is clearly not worth the money, except if you want to get banned.

*2/10*

Sorry for the wall of text

Cheers
-Jaz

----------


## Fisher

Thanks for taking time to review the entire bot, +rep.

----------


## nippel

Now that you got your "experience" with viper, give minion a try, I promise you wont be disappointed. I sent you a PM with a 2 Day key ,
have fun

----------


## daihatsou

-----deleted-----

----------


## warble00

> Now that you got your "experience" with viper, give minion a try, I promise you wont be disappointed. I sent you a PM with a 2 Day key ,
> have fun


I'm trying out Minion. I've been botting for several years with a bunch of games. Minion is taking me a lot longer to figure out than any bot I've used before. 

The Minion community seems quite small and inactive. Many of the questions on their forum are unanswered.

----------

